# Dog brought to a dog kennel..



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

UGH. while at work i came home to no dog for 6 hours.. to find through facebook that someone brought her to a dog kennel over an hour away..? i need to rant because i live 12Km south of town, and my dog runs around our fields daily.. and for some reason some "dog lover" decided to grab my dog and take it to a dog kennel? don't people realise dogs running around out in the country feilds to be normal when there are houses all over? ... ugh so frustrated, now i gotta drive over an hour and probably pay some stupid fee to get my dog back which coulda been avoided if people left her be like she does EVERY other day.

i NEEDED to rant. lol:34:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats stupid....you have every right to put a boot that person's arse IF you find out who it was lol. (I would if it was my dog )


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

hell yah! im choked! i just found out its even farther away then i thought! not to mention i have to call at 8am to find out "what i need" to pick my dog up, then drive over an hour and a half to be there between 9-10AM to grab her.. or wait till monday so the cost to pick her up will be even more.. im SO CHOKED i better find out who the hell thought that was a good idea and make them pay the bill.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Man I know how you feel. I found my lab one time in another person house because they were "taking care of it" because it was wondering around. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Man that sucks. Sounds like dog a napping to me. My dog got loose a couple of months back and animal control picked him up. It cost me $200 in fees to the animal rescue league and because he is part bulldog it cost me $500 to build a kennel that met the specifications stated in the bulldog ordinance. It was either that or the police chief was going "order" him out of the city. I also had to change the liability on my homeowners policy. All because he looks intimidating and has "distinguishing characteristics".


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Crazy. Get her a collar with tags that say "if you find me, call " and put your phone number on it. Then you can explain that you allow her to run freely on your property.

It's too bad when a "nice deed" by someone else causes that much grief.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah weird thing is she is chipped, but animal control's scanner didn't pick it up, so i was never informed she was at a kennel until my cousin saw a picture from a kennel's page. she's back at my house now, wont be running around freely while im at work for a while . lol


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

adam6604 said:


> yeah weird thing is she is chipped, but animal control's scanner didn't pick it up, so i was never informed she was at a kennel
> 
> I can understand your frustration :aargh4: but all the more reason to put a phone number on the collar. lol. If the person thought enough to bring the dog to a kennel and also drive an hour and a half. I would think they would of taken the easier route of calling the number on a collar. Just my 2cents. The number on the my dogs collar has paid off twice.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah she used to have a number on her collar, untill she caught it on something and came home without it. haha


----------



## CBRSLIMT (Jul 2, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> Man I know how you feel. I found my lab one time in another person house because they were "taking care of it" because it was wondering around.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Had the exact same thing happen to me several months ago. My $1400 full blue pit bull chewed his collar off and never came home. I checked the pound and put out missing dog fliers with no luck. After about 4 weeks I posted some "cash reward" fliers. The very next day I got a call from a guy that said "a kid in his neighborhood has the dog and saw the flier and asked him to call to see how much the reward was". I told him $150. Come to find out, there was no "kid". This guy lived in a trailer park right down the street from me, and his female boxer was in heat so my dog showed up at his trailer so he decided to bring him inside and had been keeping him locked in his trailer. I wanted to give this guy a serious beating when I met up with him to pick my dog up. My poor dog had lost 20 pounds and had a really bad urinary track infection and could barely walk he was so weak. The guy said something like, "yeah he has been throwing up.I think him and my dog ate some road kill or something". Idiot.. My vet said if I wouldn't have brought him in, he would have probably died within a week. The only reason I gave the guy the reward money is because he had his 4 year old daughter in the car and I didn't want to cause a scene. It was obvious the guy was a drug head. I could see needle marks on his arm. He was thrilled about getting my $150. I made it a point to tell the him I was surprised I got my dog back so cheap since everyone knows blue pitbulls sell for $800 even without papers. His facial expression changed from excited to "aww man!! I'm an idiot!".


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

CBRSLIMT said:


> Had the exact same thing happen to me several months ago. My $1400 full blue pit bull chewed his collar off and never came home. I checked the pound and put out missing dog fliers with no luck. After about 4 weeks I posted some "cash reward" fliers. The very next day I got a call from a guy that said "a kid in his neighborhood has the dog and saw the flier and asked him to call to see how much the reward was". I told him $150. Come to find out, there was no "kid". This guy lived in a trailer park right down the street from me, and his female boxer was in heat so my dog showed up at his trailer so he decided to bring him inside and had been keeping him locked in his trailer. I wanted to give this guy a serious beating when I met up with him to pick my dog up. My poor dog had lost 20 pounds and had a really bad urinary track infection and could barely walk he was so weak. The guy said something like, "yeah he has been throwing up.I think him and my dog ate some road kill or something". Idiot.. My vet said if I wouldn't have brought him in, he would have probably died within a week. The only reason I gave the guy the reward money is because he had his 4 year old daughter in the car and I didn't want to cause a scene. It was obvious the guy was a drug head. I could see needle marks on his arm. He was thrilled about getting my $150. I made it a point to tell the him I was surprised I got my dog back so cheap since everyone knows blue pitbulls sell for $800 even without papers. His facial expression changed from excited to "aww man!! I'm an idiot!".


I'm sure next time he steals it he will be sure and ask for the full amount.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

stupid hippys


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

adam6604 did i miss it or what was the out come


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sucks to hear, we get strays dumped out by my house 3-4x a year being an isolated house out in the sticks. 



ThaMule said:


> I'm sure next time he steals it he will be sure and ask for the full amount.


"Next time" he'll know who to shoot and it will only cost him his time disposing of the body...........


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

adam6604 said:


> yeah she used to have a number on her collar, untill she caught it on something and came home without it. haha


look for one of these








see how the name plate is side ways..harder to catch on stuff..


----------

